# RIP Mike Parks



## rhinooctopus (May 22, 2011)

Mike Parks (Mad Lab Models) passed away today. Damn cancer took him away. I have built a number of his kits but my favorites were his "Tiny Terrors". Mike had such a sense of humor. He will be missed!

Phil


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Really sad news! Mike was a great guy - always took time to talk to you at shows. He will be missed!
Steve


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

Another that I meet in the old Chiller Theartre days, "in the swamps of Jersey", I purchased the base for The Thing, very well done, The Mole People and the Famous Monsters sign. Great guy.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

As I have said elsewhere, this was extremely sad news.
Mike was a great guy. Very talented, and very humble.
Beyond that, he was just a great person. Always friendly, always helpful, with a great sense of humor.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Didn't he also do that amazing series of very sexy girl sculpts?


----------



## rhinooctopus (May 22, 2011)

A few of his other sculpts include...
- Amy from "Fright Night" for GeoMetric Design
- the base for GeoMetric's "I Was a Teenage Werewolf"
- "The Mole People" base (Mad Labs) that you could mount the Horizon or Billiken Mole People figures on
- the "Famous Monsters" plaque (Mad Labs)
- "The Curse of Frankenstein" (Mad Labs)

along with a ton of other figures!

Phil


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Yeah, at one time I was trying to document all his kits.
Didn't get very far.
Mad Labs Models


----------



## CapnTightpants (Aug 8, 2017)

Oh, geeze. I used to see Mike at the early Wonderfests. He and I would talk up a storm on subjects from garage kits to rock 'n roll. I remember one show he came in with a cast on his arm. He was carving the mold parting line off of something and the knife slipped and slit his inner forearm from wrist to elbow. They wrapped it in a cast to make sure it healed. Mike was genuine and fun and will be missed in this world.


----------

